# Aligator Snapping Turtle to big



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

How illeagle are they? And what do you do when they out grow there suroundings? And can't get a bigger tank.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Simple if you can't take care of it when it get's that size then don't get it in the first place.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they're not illegal and don't get one.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

If you get a 3" to 4" specimen,you will have appox 20 to 25 years to figure it out.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

As of this year after years of hard work by many peoples, we have finally seen them protected in EVERY state they are found in. Are they federally protected, NOT YET....but they are illegal to own in MANY states, and in states that do not have them listed as a prohibited species, there are counties, and cities that have specific statutes prohibiting this species from possession without proper permits.

If you can not provide adequate housing for the animal while you are living, and make sure it will receive proper care to whoever you leave it too once you pass on (because it WILL out live you!) then you should think about other turtle species.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> As of this year after years of hard work by many peoples, we have finally seen them protected in EVERY state they are found in. Are they federally protected, NOT YET....but they are illegal to own in MANY states, and in states that do not have them listed as a prohibited species, there are counties, and cities that have specific statutes prohibiting this species from possession without proper permits.
> 
> If you can not provide adequate housing for the animal while you are living, and make sure it will receive proper care to whoever you leave it too once you pass on (because it WILL out live you!) then you should think about other turtle species.


 they're legal here still unfortunately. there are a few at wharf but it does say they are the last they are getting in so thats good. 
Do they even make good pets? From what i know about them (not alot) they like o sit at the bottom of sm=wamps occasionally eating fish etc.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Do they make good pets..no. Are they absolutely fascinating animals, yes. But the bottom line is their size and longevity make them poor choices for the home aquarium.

The attached image is one of my daughters trying to show you the business end of a 90+ yr old adult male!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

BAD ASS.







brave gal too!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

yep she is afraid of NOTHING...of course it helps she has been raised around damn near everything...LOL

and thanks I can't believe there have not been more comments....I mean how many alligator snappers that big do people see evryday?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

that thing is huge! Where did you get it? and where do you keep it? and heres another stupid question, would you rather be bitten by that or a crocodile?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That animal was purchased from a meat market four years ago in Louisiana, I offered them four more dollars a pound for him than they paid, so he did not end up soup....he now resides in a large pond in TX...

As for what I would rather be bitten by...neither!!!!!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> The attached image is one of my daughters trying to show you the business end of a 90+ yr old adult male!


 How can you tell their age? I'm sure its not by their teeth


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam croc thats one nice snapper
and fearless daughter


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

believe it or not they produce growth rings on their scutes much as trees produce growth rings...the trick is knowing what a growth ring is vs rings left during periods of partial dormancy, etc...
Plus with wild caught individuals they grow very, very slowly. You can guesstimate an age at approximately 8-10 yrs for every 10 pounds on an older animal....not always accurate but pretty damn close on males, females almoast never exceed 40 pounds so you really have to rely on the growth rings on the scutes for the girls...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

That alligator snapping turtle is huge. I guess I will not see mine getting that big. Wow 90 years.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> believe it or not they produce growth rings on their scutes much as trees produce growth rings...the trick is knowing what a growth ring is vs rings left during periods of partial dormancy, etc...
> Plus with wild caught individuals they grow very, very slowly. You can guesstimate an age at approximately 8-10 yrs for every 10 pounds on an older animal....not always accurate but pretty damn close on males, females almoast never exceed 40 pounds so you really have to rely on the growth rings on the scutes for the girls...


 I don't know if you've seen this CK, but I've noticed that older turtles (of other species at least) seem to get those growth rings compacted to a point where I can't even discern them.

That is an awesome pic, by the way! You should have that framed in your home somewhere! I have a friend that's tried to learn from the turtles brought to market here in Louisiana. It's so sad, I don't think I could ever leave one of those markets without buying everything! Of course, you never know where they came from, so release is usually not an option.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Ace it is definately almost never an option for re-release, since the actual harvestor was almost never present to determine where the turtle was collected.
What really saddens me is the number of really large animals that they used to harvest and the seriously obvious lack of them for the last 30 years..I mean how much more obvious did it have to be we were eating them into extinction?

And yes, it becomes very difficult to count rings on very old animals, and on animals that lived in obviously swift water with abrasive sediment as they are smoother and worn more than others...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Interesting.... I know that they were illegally taking them in Mississippi to bring them to the retarded state of Louisiana where this business was still legal. Do you know if it's changed (I should know, but I don't! ) in Louisiana?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Got the answer, it's (OF COURSE) not a simple answer yet...

http://www.parcplace.org/herp_articles_04.html


----------

